# Nez rouge spÃ©ciaux instruction pour des TTotal



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

FÃ¼r roten Nase Tag muÃŸ ich eine Freundin, alle mÃ¶gliche Abnehmer finden? Lisa? Carol ?Nicky? Daniela? Louise? FrÃ¤ulein TTR? Â :For red nose day I must find a girlfriend friend, any chance ? Lisa? Carol? Nicky? Daniela? Louise? Ms TTR?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Did you forget someone


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Carol...even in another lingo you spotted it !  Didnt want you to know that I was looking about for another ... :-[


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

BOG OFF.
Wounded of lancs


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont mention the war ( I think we got away with it !) ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Were they TTotals specials instructions to TTotal? ;D or are you being sponsored


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Got to find a lady this week , or pay a forfeit of Â£50 ! plus have this crazy user name..makes me feel like the german village idiot, any how its all for "Charittay " ;D

Any thing else they can throw at me ? :-[


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Who's "they"?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL!

Well good luck John, you know almost anything can be organised on this Forum ;D

What does the lady have to do to qualify as your Girlfriend? :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

who chose your name john? . I have someone in mind you could have as a girlfriend   :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Plastic dolls are not allowed ! 
A night out is all thats required but thats gonna cost me more than Â£50 any how ! (That should tempt them in guys ! Then its off to Macky Dees and back to mine !!! Should cost about a fiver )

They is them in my office !Mark .


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> No Plastic dolls are not allowed !
> A night out is all thats required but thats gonna cost me more than Â£50 any how ! (That should tempt them in guys ! Then its off to Macky Dees and back to mine !!! Should cost about a fiver )
> 
> They is them in my office !Mark .


 :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I though you already had a girlfriend ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What me.."Middleaged divorce reliving my youth" ?

No chance mate.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Perhaps Vlastan will dress up in a frock and high heels for you TTotal.

If not check the local free paper - round our way there are always lots of 'students' new to the area offering Escort services advertising 

Haven't used the services myself but I guess there may be a fair chance of a s**g.

Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now now Rob, cant cheat like that, the local gals in Southampton are all a little rough (so they say but I wouldnt know !)

"a fair chance of a s**g. " Meaning a swig ? No sorry dont drink m8.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

quiconque pensent autrement que c'est un stratagÃ¨me bon marchÃ© pour obtenir une femme peut-Ãªtre? :-/


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> quiconque pensent autrement que c'est un stratagÃ¨me bon marchÃ© pour obtenir une femme peut-Ãªtre? Â :-/


Haha - Je pense que vous avez raison M Powell!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Le milieu a vieilli et essayant de relive ma jeunesse, je constate que c'est probablement la seule maniÃ¨re de trouver le plaisir (indÃ©pendamment de la fessÃ©e habituelle de singe!)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, and I did French at Uni.
I think my favourite French expression is:

Tu es vraiment con, tout le monde y pense et il est vraiment temps que qulequ'un te le dise.

For those non francophiles, the rough translation is "You're a right doodah, everyone thinks it and it's about time that someone told you"

Used it many times.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

John,

Is the language flip to see if Philippe can source you a French Bird ?

Is there any age restriction - a good mate of mine lives in FairOak and I know his 5 year old daughter wants to go see Treasure Planet ?

Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Robert spiacente, dovrÃ essere intorno 35 come alla mia etÃ smusso il funzionamento molto velocemente!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Assume s**g means a Kareoke evening Â  ;D ;D

Good luck in your quest John.

(Sorry if Kareoke is spelt wrong)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Rich, well times running out, so far a little sniff , but in France...looks like I wont make the challenge an will have to cough up the dosh for Comic Relief. ;D

Maybe I will take up s*****g instead. ???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey John

You could alway cruise Darby Road tomorrow night all in the aid of Comic Relief - or some other relief?

[smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rich, its * Derby* Rd ....er so I hear.. :-[

Whoops Â


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

OK, I will bow to your better knowledge of Southampton, but Darby Road Bournemouth that was my home turf for a while 15+ years ago... 

(I rented a bedsitter there for 6 months. Found out about the area after I moved in - so I claim)


----------

